# Google Chrome (New Browser)



## Andrew Green

Just released:

http://www.google.com/chrome

It's quite speedy, and the first to introduce porn... I mean incognito mode. 

Very minimalist in design, but also very fast, especially when dealing with javascript.  It also seems to use less memory then firefox.

Most of the big innovations are in the architecture though, and likely will go largely unnoticed by most people.  But it's definitely throwing some really good ideas onto the table IMO.


----------



## theletch1

I'll be more likely to play with it after it's out of Beta phase.


----------



## Andrew Green

theletch1 said:


> I'll be more likely to play with it after it's out of Beta phase.



This is Google, nothing ever comes out of Beta 

gmail is still in Beta.

google Earth is still beta

Google Docs is still beta

I wouldn't worry about that too much, it's stable and usable.


----------



## FearlessFreep

Considering it's Windows only, doesn't do me any good yet...

But considering it's built on WebKit and I install the nightly builds of WebKit anyway, I'm not really sure what it's supposed to offer me.  Yeah, V8 could be cool but JS performance doesn't really impact me much.

And the WebKit engine is the only reason I'm not cursing it for giving me *another* brwoser to test against


----------



## bowser666

I will definitely look into using it in a few months once bugs are ironed out.  I am getting sick of Firefox 3  ,  their most unstable release to date, IMO. I get lots of random crashes and it shuts down on me. Getting tired of it.  I never had the problem with version 2.


----------



## Andrew Green

FearlessFreep said:


> Considering it's Windows only, doesn't do me any good yet...



Me either, I played with it a little at work, but that's as far as it will go.  No linux version = not all that useful for me (at least directly)

Because it is open source I think it will help us all, the javascript handling is far better then anything else on the market, and the multi-processing stuff is a great idea that all browsers should follow.


----------



## Shicomm

Compared to FF3 i'm not blown away by the overall speed.
It's about the same for me... 

The only issue that i have is that the install makes registry entries where is was not expecting them... like in firefox...  and thunderbird...  huh? 

The looks are okay but maybe a bit vista'ish.

Not really impressed but maybe the future will see improvements  



> This is Google, nothing ever comes out of Beta
> 
> gmail is still in Beta.



Gmail is out of beta since the paid accounts came around if i'm right...


----------



## wushu2004

Andrew Green said:


> Just released:
> 
> http://www.google.com/chrome
> 
> It's quite speedy, and the first to introduce porn... I mean incognito mode.
> 
> Very minimalist in design, but also very fast, especially when dealing with javascript. It also seems to use less memory then firefox.
> 
> Most of the big innovations are in the architecture though, and likely will go largely unnoticed by most people. But it's definitely throwing some really good ideas onto the table IMO.


 
Umm...wasn't IE8 the first to intro...pr0n mode?

And another thing...I couldn't get it to go past "Downloading Google Chrome" during the install.  I'd sure like to try it though.


----------



## FearlessFreep

wushu2004 said:


> Umm...wasn't IE8 the first to intro...pr0n mode?
> 
> And another thing...I couldn't get it to go past "Downloading Google Chrome" during the install.  I'd sure like to try it though.



from the Safari help 


> To turn on private browsing:
> 
> Choose Safari > Private Browsing, and click OK when you see a confirmation message. To skip the confirmation message, hold down the Option key while you choose Private Browsing.
> 
> When private browsing is turned on:
> 
> &#9632;
> Webpages are not added to the history list.
> 
> &#9632;
> The Downloads window is cleared so the name of anything you downloaded wont appear in the list. (To get rid of the downloaded item itself, you must delete it.)
> 
> &#9632;
> Information isnt saved for AutoFill, including names and passwords.
> 
> &#9632;
> Searches are not added to the pop-up menu in the Google search field.
> 
> &#9632;
> Cookies are deleted.



That's been in for a few version at least....


----------



## Jade Tigress

I read it doesn't play YouTube videos. ??


----------



## Mimir

I haven't tried it with you tube, but it is suppossed to not only play them, but be optimized for them (and other online video, etc)

I did find that the scrolling doesn't work correctly with my laptop.  It will scroll the page down, but will not scroll back up.  It is definately still BETA.  I also saw that there have already been security holes found in it.


----------



## Dao

It is a memory hog so if you don't have more than 1 gig of ram watch out.
At first I liked it because I like to play with it but I eventually hated it with a passion.  Just takes up way too much memory for my liking and the porn mode is available for firefox 3.1 beta.
I don't use windows that much anyways.


----------



## jks9199

bowser666 said:


> I will definitely look into using it in a few months once bugs are ironed out.  I am getting sick of Firefox 3  ,  their most unstable release to date, IMO. I get lots of random crashes and it shuts down on me. Getting tired of it.  I never had the problem with version 2.


Interesting... I haven't had any problems with Firefox 3.x (currently on 3.0.5).


----------



## Shicomm

Installed the newest one and i'm still not that impressed.
The speed hasn't improved that much ( like none ... ) and the install still modifies a ton of register entries... 

The stupid thing is that chrome seems to work fine also without all those changes in my registry...  hmmm ... 

FF3 is a bit sluggish indeed but overall i'll stick to that for a while


----------



## kittybreed

Are there any privacy issues with it? Like saving all of your info (although google has archieved every search ever made) I think I've read that there are some issues. I use google every day but I think they know enough about me already, lol.


----------



## Dao

Far as I know if you install Chrome and then uninstall there will be some kind of software still contacting Google.  I don't know if they took that out or not. 
Chrome just came out of beta, current version is 1.0.  Also Google advises any IE user to switch to firefox or chrome.  They claim any Google services won't be supported for IE.  Funny thing is 2 out of 3 IE users switches to firefox.

Firefox 3.1 beta runs very fast not sluggish at all.  Firefox in the future will have some neat features from what I have seen.


----------



## CDKJudoka

Dao said:


> Far as I know if you install Chrome and then uninstall there will be some kind of software still contacting Google.  I don't know if they took that out or not.
> Chrome just came out of beta, current version is 1.0.  Also Google advises any IE user to switch to firefox or chrome.  They claim any Google services won't be supported for IE.  Funny thing is 2 out of 3 IE users switches to firefox.
> 
> Firefox 3.1 beta runs very fast not sluggish at all.  Firefox in the future will have some neat features from what I have seen.




Chrome is Firefox without the bells and whistles. I have been running Chrome and am happier using FF. I hate IE with a passion.


----------



## Dao

Chrome is actually based on the Safari web kit it is not based on firefox.



http://blogs.zdnet.com/Apple/?p=2208


----------



## TJ.Flare

I've never tried Chrome. I love google because they are very successful, especially with gmail, the best web mail out there. 

I like my firefox add-ons. Chrome doesn't have any of those. I would miss all my web development tools.


----------

